# Apologia al Fascismo , parliamone.



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2017)

In questi minuti sta facendo molto discutere il provvedimento Pd per l'introduzione di una nuova legge per aggravare le pene contro l'apologia al fascismo. 

Sul banco degli imputati ( strano ) il M5S che con un comunicato dichiara di essere contro il provvedimento stesso in quando liberticida perché priverebbe le persone della libertà di opinione e non sarebbe comparato con altre ideologie.

Il M5S in contrapposizione prepara un nuovo emendamento dove viene creato si un'apologia al fascismo ma allo stesso modo ( a grandi linee ) viene creata un apologia al Comunismo e altre ideologie in genere. 

Contrari come sempre a questa nuova proposta del M5S le lobby , tutto il governo e le solite forze radical chic .


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (10 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In questi minuti sta facendo molto discutere il provvedimento Pd per l'introduzione di una nuova legge per aggravare le pene contro l'apologia al fascismo.
> 
> Sul banco degli imputati ( strano ) il M5S che con un comunicato dichiara di essere contro il provvedimento stesso in quando liberticida perché priverebbe le persone della libertà di opinione e non sarebbe comparato con altre ideologie.
> 
> ...



Guarda cosa fanno in Germania col nazismo (in questo almeno sono un paese serio)
Nella storia italiana la tradizione comunista non ha fatto danni, anzi.
Quella dei 5s e' una posizione elettoralistica


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Luglio 2017)

Il fascismo e il nazismo non devono più esistere...questo il mio pensiero...

Quindi l'apologia al fascismo deve restare tale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Luglio 2017)

A 'sto giro sono d'accordo con l'inasprimento dell'apologia di Fascismo; movimenti come CasaPound e Forza Nuova non dovrebbero esistere. Certo, un'apologia di marxismo-leninismo o stalinismo, non tanto comunismo, non sarebbe male; infatti, anche movimenti come i C.A.R.C. non dovrebbero esistere, secondo me.


----------



## juventino (10 Luglio 2017)

Credo sia sacrosanto inasprire le pene: è davvero vergognoso che possa esistere un partito come Forza Nuova imho. In Germania su queste cose sono molto attenti per fare un paragone: pensate che la NDP ha dovuto cambiare simbolo e che hanno provato più volte a metterla fuori legge (la corte costituzionale tedesca finora si è sempre opposta).


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2017)

Mi sono espresso male nella strasposizione dell articolo .

L apologia al Fascismo rimane e verrà inasprita anche con la proposta del M5S ma verrà in egual modo equiparata anche l apologia ad altre ideologie ( anch'esse molto pericolose ) 

Mi sono espresso male nel riscriverlo , scusate.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Luglio 2017)

Io sono tra i primi a non augurarsi un nuovo avvento del Fascismo (anche se il governo attuale ha una connotazione dittatoriale mica da ridere) e da persona di destra preferisco Almirante a Mussolini, ma perchè il Fascismo è ripudiato mentre il comunismo no? Lenin e Stalin hanno fatto barbarie da far persino invidia ad Hitler e Mussolini. 
Due pesi, due misure.


----------



## vanbasten (10 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In questi minuti sta facendo molto discutere il provvedimento Pd per l'introduzione di una nuova legge per aggravare le pene contro l'apologia al fascismo.
> 
> Sul banco degli imputati ( strano ) il M5S che con un comunicato dichiara di essere contro il provvedimento stesso in quando liberticida perché priverebbe le persone della libertà di opinione e non sarebbe comparato con altre ideologie.
> 
> ...



Si vede che non vogliono rischiare più che la verità esca fuori perchè a parte la guerra altre cosine in quegli anni si stava molto meglio sia in germania che in italia grazie a hitler e mussolini che riuscirono a portare benessere per molti e molti anni opponendosi ai grandi gruppi bancari e industriali che oggi ci calpestano e dominano i paesi senza troppa difficoltà.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2017)

Andrebbe introdotta anche l'apologia al PD, dopo quella al fascismo.


----------



## cris (10 Luglio 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Si vede che non vogliono rischiare più che la verità esca fuori perchè a parte la guerra altre cosine in quegli anni si stava molto meglio sia in germania che in italia grazie a hitler e mussolini che riuscirono a portare benessere per molti e molti anni opponendosi ai grandi gruppi bancari e industriali che oggi ci calpestano e dominano i paesi senza troppa difficoltà.



"benessere"


----------



## neoxes (10 Luglio 2017)

Ridicolo, ognuno deve essere libero di poter esprimere la propria opinione. Allora aboliamo anche la festa dell'Unità.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Andrebbe introdotta anche l'apologia al PD, dopo quella al fascismo.


Ma che poi i primi fascisti sono proprio loro. 

Sull'emendamento sono, stavolta, d'accordissimo con i 5stelle. Se ci deve essere un'apologia al fascismo ci deve essere anche una al comunismo. Io non capisco i sinistroidi che schifano Mussolini e poi elogiano Stalin, quando sono la stessa cosa, al di là delle loro capacità politiche.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io sono tra i primi a non augurarsi un nuovo avvento del Fascismo (anche se il governo attuale ha una connotazione dittatoriale mica da ridere) e da persona di destra preferisco Almirante a Mussolini, ma perchè il Fascismo è ripudiato mentre il comunismo no? Lenin e Stalin hanno fatto barbarie da far persino invidia ad Hitler e Mussolini.
> Due pesi, due misure.



Perchè hanno vinto la guerra. La storia, finchè ci saranno uomini a raccontarla, non potrà mai essere obiettiva e dipende sempre dal punto di vista chi la racconta. Se la seconda guerra mondiale fosse stata vinta dai fascionazisti, oggi conosceremmo un'altra storia. 

Pensa che quando i nazisti arrivarono in Ucraina vennero accolti come salvatori dalle popolazioni locali che vivevano in condizioni scandalose.

N.B. è solo un esempio e non so cosa sia meglio o peggio tra i due regimi.


----------



## vanbasten (10 Luglio 2017)

cris ha scritto:


> "benessere"



Per farti un opinione dovresti studiare la storia ma non quella dei libri di scuola. Potresti scoprire tante cose che non erano poi cosi male... ad esempio hitler aveva una politica monetaria indipendente cioe non pagava 100 miliardi di pizzo ogni anno ai lorsignori....


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (10 Luglio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io sono tra i primi a non augurarsi un nuovo avvento del Fascismo (anche se il governo attuale ha una connotazione dittatoriale mica da ridere) e da persona di destra preferisco Almirante a Mussolini, ma perchè il Fascismo è ripudiato mentre il comunismo no? Lenin e Stalin hanno fatto barbarie da far persino invidia ad Hitler e Mussolini.
> Due pesi, due misure.




Perché il fascismo è stata ahimè una realtà italiana che ha fatto dammi immani. Perché un'idea politica comunista a differenza di quella fascista non implica la discriminazione, l'uccisione etc. 
È per fare un'esempio sempre della nostra storia, per secoli si è ucciso in nome del cristianesimo, ma non si abolisce il cristianesimo perché è stato strumentalizzato. Idem per il comunismo.
Marx non ha mai parlato di sterminio, razze inferiori e anche quando parlava di rivoluzione comunista la sua non era una rivoluzione armata. È certamente stato strumentalizzato da regimi quali quelli di Stalin che vanno condannati.
Il fascismo non si fonda su una particolare visione del mondo o meglio si fonda su una visione del mondo per cui i deboli vanno schiacciati, veicola odio. Il comunismo come teorizzazione non lo veicola, differente è chi facendone uso ha fatto cose che farebbero schifo allo stesso Marx.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Luglio 2017)

Gentiloni Renzi Alfano Boschi e boldrini(scritta volutamente in minuscolo) meriterebbero davvero di essere vissuti durante l'era del fascismo


----------



## fabri47 (10 Luglio 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Perché il fascismo è stata ahimè una realtà italiana che ha fatto dammi immani. Perché un'idea politica comunista a differenza di quella fascista non implica la discriminazione, l'uccisione etc.
> È per fare un'esempio sempre della nostra storia, per secoli si è ucciso in nome del cristianesimo, ma non si abolisce il cristianesimo perché è stato strumentalizzato. Idem per il comunismo.
> Marx non ha mai parlato di sterminio, razze inferiori e anche quando parlava di rivoluzione comunista la sua non era una rivoluzione armata. È certamente stato strumentalizzato da regimi quali quelli di Stalin che vanno condannati.
> Il fascismo non si fonda su una particolare visione del mondo o meglio si fonda su una visione del mondo per cui i deboli vanno schiacciati, veicola odio. Il comunismo come teorizzazione non lo veicola, differente è chi facendone uso ha fatto cose che farebbero schifo allo stesso Marx.


Non sto mica dicendo che il fascismo era una figata. Il tuo è un ragionamento condivisibile e dovrebbe anche valere per l'Islam che è nata con principi altrettanto violenti, ma strumentalizzato dai buonisti come "religione di pace". 
A me dà fastidio che se in Italia hai un tatuaggio inneggiante al fascio sei un male, mentre se inneggi al comunismo russo sei un rivoluzionario.

E ci sono uomini di sinistra che rispetto come Berlinguer, il comunismo in Italia è finito dopo la sua morte con quella cariatide di Napolitano che ha fatto il favore agli USA a discapito del nostro paese.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (10 Luglio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non sto mica dicendo che il fascismo era una figata. Il tuo è un ragionamento condivisibile e dovrebbe anche valere per l'Islam che è nata con principi altrettanto violenti, ma strumentalizzato dai buonisti come "religione di pace".
> A me dà fastidio che se in Italia hai un tatuaggio inneggiante al fascio sei un male, mentre se inneggi al comunismo russo sei un rivoluzionario.




Per quel che ne so dell'Islam presenta forte istanze violente, ma non è solo violenza.
Se un'uomo vuol praticare la propria religione islamica rinunciando a quelle istanze violenze io non ho nulla contro, ma deve rinunciarvi.
Non importa se la sua religione gli vieta di mangiare maiale o bere alcolici o che debba far il ramadam, m'interessa che sappia vivere civilmente nella società. Ma questo m'interessa per chiunque sia esso musulmano, cristiano, fascista e comunista. Come il cristiano ha rinunciato alla legge del taglione presente nella Bibbia o alla voglia di bruciare al rogo chi non va a genio, ad esempio. 


Chi inneggia a Stalin è un guerrafondaio al pari di un fascista.
Ma a Stalin, non al comunismo, che di comunista Stalin c'avevi solo il nome. Anche le stesse politiche economiche durante la guerra erano capitalistiche copiate dall'America, quindi di comunista non c'aveva un tubo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Luglio 2017)

iL Fascismo, ma anche il Comunismo, è un movimento *antidemocratico* per costituzione perciò una sua illegalità in una nazione democratica è cosa logica.
Ripeto, sia il comunismo che il fascismo in una nazione democratica non possono esistere come movimenti politici.

Ispirarsi invece ad altri elementi di tali dottrine, nella fattispecie del Fascismo al nazionalismo, alla difesa della patria e dell'identità nazionale non vedo che reato possa essere...basterebbe che questi imbranati la smettessero di parlare di fascismo e di girare coi santini di mussolini e avrebbero risolto i problemi..

Non vedo come possano lamentarsi se in Italia viene considerato illegale definirsi seguaci di chi ha instaurato nel paese una Dittatura...


----------



## fabri47 (10 Luglio 2017)

Ho letto che questa porcata firmata da Fiano del PD prevede che se hai oggetti fascisti in casa puoi essere incarcerato per 2 anni. Ma stiamo scherzando? Allora in certe città come Arezzo devono essere arrestati quasi tutti? Non vedo l'ora che vadano a casa questi. Speriamo bene per le politiche dell'anno prossimo.


----------



## DrHouse (10 Luglio 2017)

da Repubblica nata dopo gli orrori fascisti, è logico che la Costituzione di una Repubblica appena fondata, metta alla gogna qualsiasi difesa di un regime che ha segnato un ventennio di dittatura, e che (per convenienza o convinzione) contava comunque adesioni.
Così come in altri Stati sono reati apologie di regimi preesistenti.

Credo sia una ragionevole operazione, quella di "vietare" ciò che c'era prima e non andava bene, in modo da educare una Nazione intera. Dopo 70 anni è anche giusto interrogarsi se sia ancora il caso avere all'interno della Costituzione il reato di apologia di una ideologia politica degli anni '20-40...
si può partire da questo... 
ma discordo, in toto, sulle proposte dei Cinque Stelle: in termini ideologici considero tutte le dittature, tutti i Totalitarismi crimini contro l'umanità.
Ma dire che apologia del fascismo e apologia del comunismo, in Italia, siano la stessa cosa, è assurdo.
Se non ci fossero chiari riferimenti a razzismo, xenofobia e omofobia, sarei per levare l'apologia del fascismo come reato...
ma oggi non è così, e sarà così ancora per decenni dato le matrici fasciste di certi partiti e movimenti...
non vedo, nei partiti e nelle organizzazioni comuniste, anche quelle più estreme, difese allo Stalinismo o alle politiche comuniste che hanno causato orrori in altri Stati. Anche quelle sarebbero da bandire, ma non è apologia del comunismo, sarebbe apologia del totalitarismo...

I Cinque Stelle, mi dispiace, ma come al solito credono di fare cosa equa e giusta, e invece dimostrano di non conoscere la differenza tra libertà di pensiero e ideologie razziste...


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Luglio 2017)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Guarda cosa fanno in Germania col nazismo (in questo almeno sono un paese serio)
> *Nella storia italiana la tradizione comunista non ha fatto danni, anzi.*
> Quella dei 5s e' una posizione elettoralistica



Sei ironico, vero?


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Luglio 2017)

La questione del fascismo è un disperato tentativo del PD e delle sinistre di mantenere uno dei pochi capisaldi politici, quella cosa magica da tirare fuori quando si è in difficoltà in un dibattito, quando bisogna mettere in cattiva luce un interlocutore fin da subito. Il fascismo nel 2017 è un giocattolino della sinistra a cui fa tanto comodo, in Italia tanto il comunismo sarà sempre irresponsabile per le sue colpe

Io non sono fascista e a dire il vero del fascismo non me ne frega niente, è roba morta e sepolta da 70 anni, non più ripetibile, e inoltre considero abbastanza grotteschi movimento come casapound che si considerano innovativi mentre vivono con la testa rivolta a 70 anni fa.

Il punto è che per quanto possa non piacere il fascismo è un'ideologia, e le ideologie non si mettono fuori legge. La nostra costituzione è RIDICOLA da questo punto di vista. Le ideologie di sconfiggono con le idee, metterle fuori legge, come diceva il filosofo del diritto Hart, è sbagliato perché toglie la possibilità di critica. Tanto è fuori legge, a cosa serve criticare? E un sistema in cui non si può più criticare non è più democrazia.

PD e sinistre stanno, secondo questa concezione, uccidendo la democrazia. E non vale dire che era il fascismo ad averlo fatto per primo, visto che è un argomento totalmente fallace: non mi sembra che dove abbia operato il comunismo estremo sia stato molto liberale. Non mi sembra che l'estremismo islamico lasci molta libertà alle donne, e che sia molto tollerante con gli altri culti. Eppure questi ultimi due sono legali è tutelati. Sensato, no?


----------



## Jaqen (10 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sei ironico, vero?



Il comunismo in quanto dittatura ha fatto danni tali e quali quelli del fascismo, nessuno lo mette in dubbio. La cosa grave dei pentastellati è che, avendo tra il loro elettorato molti nazi-fascisti, con il "vietiamo anche il comunismo" vogliono dare un contentino anche a tutti quegli elettori che "ah quando c'era LVI le pianure venivano bonificate.." ma comunque indicare come il fascismo sia stata una pagina vergognosa della nostra storia, insomma na roba per far contenti tutti.


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Gentiloni Renzi Alfano Boschi e boldrini(scritta volutamente in minuscolo) meriterebbero davvero di essere vissuti durante l'era del fascismo



Guarda, sarebbe bastato che fossero nati nel dopoguerra, quando Togliatti fece il bello ed il cattivo tempo fino a quasi gli anni '60, tacendo persecuzioni e condanne sommarie (spesso anche barbare) tanto celate, quanto ingiuste, con obiettivo calcolato di cancellare dalla storia non solo i fascisti, ma ogni forma di anti-fascismo non filo-sovietico.
Possiamo anche continuare a nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia, ma è una dato ormai riconosciuto da tutti che l'antifascismo militante stalinista abbia fatto molte più vittime della persecuzione pre-conflitto dei fascisti stessi. Ovviamente dopo la Costituzione della Repubblica non si è più potuto fare giustizia sommaria, ma è pieno di casi di uomini, intellettuali, lavoratori, incredibilmente spariti con destinazione "Siberia".

Odi Renzi? Auguragli di incontrare i fantasmi della Brigata Garibaldi più che qualche mussoliniano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Luglio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La questione del fascismo è un disperato tentativo del PD e delle sinistre di mantenere uno dei pochi capisaldi politici, quella cosa magica da tirare fuori quando si è in difficoltà in un dibattito, quando bisogna mettere in carica luce un interlocutore fin da subito. Il fascismo nel 2017 è un giocattolino della sinistra a cui fa tanto comodo, in Italia tanto il comunismo sarà sempre irresponsabile per le sue colpe
> 
> Io non sono fascista e a dire il vero del fascismo non me ne frega niente, è roba morta e sepolta da 70 anni, non più ripetibile, e inoltre considero abbastanza grotteschi movimento come casapound che si considerano innovativi mentre vivono con la testa rivolta a 70 anni fa.
> 
> ...



Voi ne fate una questione ideologica perché viene sfruttata così dai politici..ma in realtà è logico che il fascismo inteso come ideologia sia considerato fuori legge, lo ripeto perché forse non è chiaro, il fascismo non contempla la Democrazia, quindi mi pare fin logico che la costituzione di uno stato democratico VIETI che si possano formare partiti che si rifanno ad idee antidemocratiche.

Non c'entra nulla l'essere nazionlisti, xenofobi o razzisit, il punto è che un partito che si dichiara fascista di fatto si dichiara antidemocratico, non può esistere una politica fascista che preveda libere elezioni e libertà di pensiero.

Purtroppo i capisaldi ancora oggi validi del fascismo non saranno mai valorizzati perché sti rimbambiti non sono capaci di produrre nulla senza mettere il bustino di benito davanti a tutto. Ridicoli.

Oggi il partito che più riprende i valori del fascismo senza scadere in retaggi ormai fuori dalla storia è la Lega..anche se fa ridere dirlo visti i soggetti...


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Voi ne fate una questione ideologica perché viene sfruttata così dai politici..ma in realtà è logico che il fascismo inteso come ideologia sia considerato fuori legge, lo ripeto perché forse non è chiaro, *il fascismo non contempla la Democrazia, quindi mi pare fin logico che la costituzione di uno stato democratico VIETI che si possano formare partiti che si rifanno ad idee antidemocratiche.*
> 
> Non c'entra nulla l'essere nazionlisti, xenofobi o razzisit, il punto è che un partito che si dichiara fascista di fatto si dichiara antidemocratico, non può esistere una politica fascista che preveda libere elezioni e libertà di pensiero.
> 
> ...



Esiste un governo comunista nella storia eletto ed ancora reggente grazie al suffragio universale?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Luglio 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Per farti un opinione dovresti studiare la storia ma non quella dei libri di scuola. Potresti scoprire tante cose che non erano poi cosi male... ad esempio hitler aveva una politica monetaria indipendente cioe non pagava 100 miliardi di pizzo ogni anno ai lorsignori....


Ah, ma non c'è dubbio che da parte di quei sistemi, soprattutto quello fascista, ci sia stato un lascito importante su un piano economico: basti pensare all'Iri. C'è un piccolo problema, che sembri ignorare, però: quelle erano dittature, che censuravano e ammazzavano gli oppositori politici, con l'ammissione di un solo partito e pensiero unico. 
Non facciamo l'errore di pensare che sia stato tutto male il periodo fascista, ma non facciamo nemmeno l'errore di pensare che sia stato tutto bene; pesa certi fenomeni su una bilancia e scoprirai che rispetto ai pro, che sicuramente non mancano, i contro sono infinitamente più pesanti


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Luglio 2017)

Sentire dire che la lega è il movimento attuale più vicino al fascismo mi fa venire voglia di bere veleno
La lega, che sostiene il federalismo ed è anti-centralista, e che sostiene i referendum per una maggiore autonomia di Lombardia e Veneto, sarebbe fascista

Ok


----------



## vanbasten (10 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah, ma non c'è dubbio che da parte di quei sistemi, soprattutto quello fascista, ci sia stato un lascito importante su un piano economico: basti pensare all'Iri. C'è un piccolo problema, che sembri ignorare, però: quelle erano dittature, che censuravano e ammazzavano gli oppositori politici, con l'ammissione di un solo partito e pensiero unico.
> Non facciamo l'errore di pensare che sia stato tutto male il periodo fascista, ma non facciamo nemmeno l'errore di pensare che sia stato tutto bene; pesa certi fenomeni su una bilancia e scoprirai che rispetto ai pro, che sicuramente non mancano, i contro sono infinitamente più pesanti



Come in tutto ci sono i pro e i contro, purtroppo. Comunque una qualunque dittatura araba(con cui tutti fanno i loro affaracci inclusi noi) di oggi non mi pare che sia meno violenta di 80anni fa anzi, pero si fanno le leggi contro il fascismo in toto(pro e contro)


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Esiste un governo comunista nella storia eletto ed ancora reggente grazie al suffragio universale?



Tecnicamente il comunismo (che disprezzo) non vieta le elezioni..che poi siano elezioni farlocche ok..ma di fatto anche in cina si vota..


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Luglio 2017)

Mi pare ci sia veramente poco da dire, sappiamo bene dove affonda le sue radici il M5S, non prendiamoci in giro


#HeilBeppe


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente il comunismo (che disprezzo) non vieta le elezioni..che poi siano elezioni farlocche ok..ma di fatto anche in cina si vota..



Anche nel fascismo le elezioni farsa c'erano. Per cortesia non si faccia la gara di quale dittatura è più democratica, perché sono discorsi che non stanno né in cielo né in terra


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (10 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sei ironico, vero?



Niente affatto ironico. Il PCI storicamente è stato un importante e decisivo fattore di progresso delle classi popolari e modernizzazione del paese. Niente a che fare con il totalitarismo, la versione italiana. Poi culturalmente fare un paragone tra, diciamo, PCI e MSI oppure tra Gramsci e Mussolini fa solo sorridere


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Luglio 2017)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Niente affatto ironico. Il PCI storicamente è stato un importante e decisivo fattore di progresso delle classi popolari e modernizzazione del paese. Niente a che fare con il totalitarismo, la versione italiana. Poi culturalmente fare un paragone tra, diciamo, PCI e MSI oppure tra Gramsci e Mussolini fa solo sorridere



Secondo me scrivi cose vere ed altre inesatte.
Che abbia contribuito al miglioramento delle condizioni contrattuali della classe operaia è indiscutibile, anche se poi, come sempre è accaduto nel secolo passato, il PC si è attribuito anche meriti non propri.
Sulla modernizzazione del Paese no, non ci siamo. A tutt'oggi risentiamo ancora degli accordi insostenibili, giusto per fare un esempio, tra Lama e l'allora presidente di Confindustria Gianni Agnelli che ci condannarono a divenire un Paese industriale di seconda fascia.

Culturalmente non ho paragonato Gramsi a Mussolini. Nessuno lo ha fatto in questa discussione. Ho parlato di Togliatti, perchè per troppo tempo è stato fin troppo mitizzato. Solo negli ultimi venti anni, grazie al cielo, è divenuto anche lui oggetto di revisionismo storiografico, una volta superata la barriera innalzata da certi soloni universitari che per decenni hanno affossato molte verità (esperienza comune a chiunque abbia frequentato un qualsiasi ateneo in Italia).


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (11 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Secondo me scrivi cose vere ed altre inesatte.
> Che abbia contribuito al miglioramento delle condizioni contrattuali della classe operaia è indiscutibile, anche se poi, come sempre è accaduto nel secolo passato, il PC si è attribuito anche meriti non propri.
> Sulla modernizzazione del Paese no, non ci siamo. A tutt'oggi risentiamo ancora degli accordi insostenibili, giusto per fare un esempio, tra Lama e l'allora presidente di Confindustria Gianni Agnelli che ci condannarono a divenire un Paese industriale di seconda fascia.
> 
> Culturalmente non ho paragonato Gramsi a Mussolini. Nessuno lo ha fatto in questa discussione. Ho parlato di Togliatti, perchè per troppo tempo è stato fin troppo mitizzato. Solo negli ultimi venti anni, grazie al cielo, è divenuto anche lui oggetto di revisionismo storiografico, una volta superata la barriera innalzata da certi soloni universitari che per decenni hanno affossato molte verità (esperienza comune a chiunque abbia frequentato un qualsiasi ateneo in Italia).



Abbiamo opinioni diverse ma non riusciremo certo a discuterne qui in modo serio. 
Il mio punto è semplicemente che trovo inaccettabile un parallelismo tra fascismo e comunismo nell'esperienza storica concreta italiana, sulla base dell'ipotesi (sbagliata) che entrambi si richiamavano a una ideologia totalitaria. Il PCI non è il PCUS almeno dal 1945 (anche per merito di Togliatti, personaggio certo complesso) e il suo contributo positivo non si è limitato alle "condizioni contrattuali della classe operaia" ma è stato decisivo per lo sviluppo della democrazia, proprio il contrario del "socialismo reale". Peraltro l'influenza (che tu noti) esercitata sulla cultura accademica italiana e la capacità attrattiva verso strati intellettuali (certo non tutti) anche di cultura liberale qualcosa significherà.
Solo una battuta: che siamo diventati un paese industriale di seconda fascia per colpa di nove anni (1975-1984) di scala mobile mi sembra una tesi un po' azzardata


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Luglio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Anche nel fascismo le elezioni farsa c'erano. Per cortesia non si faccia la gara di quale dittatura è più democratica, perché sono discorsi che non stanno né in cielo né in terra



Non è questione di gara..ma non si possono definire elezioni quando si chiama la gente a votare se è d'accordo o non nel governo deciso dal partito Fascista..oltretutto come è noto chi era apertamente schierato contro (ovvero lo manifestava pubblicamente, per esempio disertando convocazioni a riunioni del partito) il fascismo spesso veniva casualmente ritrovato morto dentro qualche fossato o in mezzo a un campo..

Comunque spero di avere occasione di leggere sto disegno di legge, perché vorrei capire bene i contenuti...io sono per la libertà di pensiero "fino ad un certo punto"


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Culturalmente non ho paragonato Gramsi a Mussolini. Nessuno lo ha fatto in questa discussione. Ho parlato di Togliatti, perchè per troppo tempo è stato fin troppo mitizzato. Solo negli ultimi venti anni, grazie al cielo, è divenuto anche lui oggetto di revisionismo storiografico, una volta superata la barriera innalzata da certi soloni universitari che *per decenni hanno affossato molte verità (esperienza comune a chiunque abbia frequentato un qualsiasi ateneo in Italia)*.



Grandissima verità, ma spesso è proprio ignoranza stessa di questi professori


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Come in tutto ci sono i pro e i contro, purtroppo. Comunque una qualunque dittatura araba(con cui tutti fanno i loro affaracci inclusi noi) di oggi non mi pare che sia meno violenta di 80anni fa anzi, pero si fanno le leggi contro il fascismo in toto(pro e contro)


Ma questo è un altro argomento e proprio con me sfondi una porta aperta; infatti, disprezzo profondamente anche la dittatura araba di cui parli (immagino tu ti riferisca ai sauditi). Incoerenza da parte del PD? Sicuramente; i renziani di oggi sarebbero stati tra i primi a sottoscrivere le tessere del PNF.


----------



## Eziomare (11 Luglio 2017)

Credo che la differenza sostanziale risieda nel fatto che i rossi italiani vantavano il piu' grande partito comunista democratico (sottolineo "democratico") d'occidente, nulla a che vedere coi deliri di onnipotenza sovietici.
Piaccia o non piaccia, i comunisti hanno fatto la storia d'Italia, i fascisti l'hanno condotta nel baratro.
E' molto semplice


----------



## vota DC (11 Luglio 2017)

Per me va bene. Però il Pd sempre più tricoloruto (il vecchio Pci non rompeva le scatole con patriottismo da quattro soldi ed era abbastanza tollerante con i movimenti autonomisti) dovrebbe ricordarsi che l'attuale bandiera ufficiale della Repubblica Italiana è la STESSA della bandiera della Repubblica di Salò (quella con l'aquila in mezzo è la bandiera militare, quella civile è appunto identica alla nostra) e Fratelli d'Italia era l'inno di un esaltato dimenticato in tutta l'epoca monarchica e rispolverato appunto dai ragazzi di Salò che lo inserirono tra gli inni ufficiali.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Settembre 2017)

Approvazione vicinissima, che goduria


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A 'sto giro sono d'accordo con l'inasprimento dell'apologia di Fascismo; movimenti come CasaPound e Forza Nuova non dovrebbero esistere. Certo, un'apologia di marxismo-leninismo o stalinismo, non tanto comunismo, non sarebbe male; infatti, anche movimenti come i C.A.R.C. non dovrebbero esistere, secondo me.



Leninismo e stalinismo sì. Marxismo no, che poi sarebbe il comunismo nudo e crudo come nelle opere di Marx privo di qualsiasi rappresentazione violenta. 
Il comunismo nei secoli si è travestito da regime totalitario, ma a differenza del fascismo, la dottrina marxista non diffonde odio. E come in Italia è stato dimostrato può vivere in un sistema democratico e non in una dittatura. Anche perché chi parla di "dittatura del proletariato" era proprio Lenin, ma non Marx che mai ha formulato una teoria della Stato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Settembre 2017)

Il fascismo interessa solamente alla sinistra che pensa di avere il monopolio storico di questa parola. Nel 2017 il fascismo non è altro che uno strumento di stupida propaganda delle sinistre interessate solamente a immigrati e i loro diritti, quindi cercano di mantenere la loro base con queste ridicolaggini

Per la cronaca comunque per fortuna questa legge liberticida non passerà mai, visto che a breve in senato si discuterà la legge di bilancio e poi la legislatura finirà.
E anche se passasse sarà solo uno una delle tante leggi inutili inserite nel codice penale, che probabilmente sarà applicata solo da qualche giudice politicizzato toscano o emiliano, visto che nel resto d'Italia nessun giudice riempirà mai le carceri di migliaia di persone che non hanno fatto nulla se non avere idee diverse dalla sinistra


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Settembre 2017)

E per inciso: casapound e forza nuova sono movimenti di pagliacci politici, esattamente come i centri sociali che fanno riferimento all'ideologia opposta, ma che hanno dimostrato di essere estremamente pericolosi e nonostante questo vivono nell'impunità e il lassismo più assoluto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Leninismo e stalinismo sì. Marxismo no, che poi sarebbe il comunismo nudo e crudo come nelle opere di Marx privo di qualsiasi rappresentazione violenta.
> Il comunismo nei secoli si è travestito da regime totalitario, ma a differenza del fascismo, la dottrina marxista non diffonde odio. E come in Italia è stato dimostrato può vivere in un sistema democratico e non in una dittatura. Anche perché chi parla di "dittatura del proletariato" era proprio Lenin, ma non Marx che mai ha formulato una teoria della Stato.


Ho citato anche il marxismo perché, di solito, lo si connette al leninismo, che, viceversa, da solo non è mai citato; soltanto per questo.


----------



## mabadi (13 Settembre 2017)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Guarda cosa fanno in Germania col nazismo (in questo almeno sono un paese serio)
> Nella storia italiana la tradizione comunista non ha fatto danni, anzi.
> Quella dei 5s e' una posizione elettoralistica



Le Brigate Rosse (BR) sono state un'organizzazione terroristica italiana di estrema sinistra costituitasi nel 1970 per propagandare e sviluppare la lotta armata rivoluzionaria per il comunismo.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Settembre 2017)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Le Brigate Rosse (BR) sono state un'organizzazione terroristica italiana di estrema sinistra costituitasi nel 1970 per propagandare e sviluppare la lotta armata rivoluzionaria per il comunismo.



L'estremismo in questo caso fu di coloro che ne fecero parte, non del pensiero comunista che strumentalizzarono a loro modo. Oltre al fatto che il PC se ne distanzio, anzi le Brigate Rosse vennero a crearsi proprio per porsi contro il PC e l'alleanza con la DC. 
Non confondiamo gli estremismi di un terrorismo che già nell'uso della violenza non aveva nulla del comunismo propriamente detto, per quanto se ne professassero gli interpreti, con il PCI.


----------



## cubase55 (13 Settembre 2017)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Abbiamo opinioni diverse ma non riusciremo certo a discuterne qui in modo serio.
> Il mio punto è semplicemente che trovo inaccettabile un parallelismo tra fascismo e comunismo nell'esperienza storica concreta italiana, sulla base dell'ipotesi (sbagliata) che entrambi si richiamavano a una ideologia totalitaria. Il PCI non è il PCUS almeno dal 1945 (anche per merito di Togliatti, personaggio certo complesso) e il suo contributo positivo non si è limitato alle "condizioni contrattuali della classe operaia" ma è stato decisivo per lo sviluppo della democrazia, proprio il contrario del "socialismo reale". Peraltro l'influenza (che tu noti) esercitata sulla cultura accademica italiana e la capacità attrattiva verso strati intellettuali (certo non tutti) anche di cultura liberale qualcosa significherà.
> Solo una battuta: che siamo diventati un paese industriale di seconda fascia per colpa di nove anni (1975-1984) di scala mobile mi sembra una tesi un po' azzardata



Ah Togliatti che ha lasciato morire migliaia di italiani andati in Russia convinti di trovare l'Eldorado, purchè non tornassero a raccontare cosa succedeva e come stavano davvero, sarebbe un personaggio complesso?
E ci ha lasciato in eredità la sua amante la signora Jotti che si scaccolava in Parlamento? 
E il PCI che prendeva i finanziamenti dall' Urrs alla faccia della nostro impegno con la Nato questo non era tradimento?
E Berlinguer che nelle tribune Politiche diceva che i Gulag come descritti da Aleksandr Solženicyn non esistevano? Stessa cosa per le foibe? E che i libri di storia se ne guardavano bene dal parlarne? 
E i brigatisti rossi "Compagni che sbagliano mentre i neri erano terroristi?
Non si vuole intitolare una via ad Almirante... Giustissimo .. A Bologna c'è ancora via Stalingrado ( I russi la chiamano Volgograd dopo quello che hanno passato)
E perchè quando in questo paese degradato si parla di ordine onore e disciplina si grida al fascismo? 
La sinistra che schiacciato la cultura apparentandosi con il cattolicesimo ( cattocomunismo) ha rovinato e sta rovinando questo paese. e ci sta offrendo personaggi fanfaroni ed inconcludenti che hanno l'unico intento di importare immigrati per far guadagnare le cooperative e pigliare i voti. 

A proposito: la classe operaia è quella che una mattina davanti ai cancelli della Fiat ha tirato i bulloni a Berlinguer che voleva far continuare ulteriormente lo sciopero iniziato da un mese.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho citato anche il marxismo perché, di solito, lo si connette al leninismo, che, viceversa, da solo non è mai citato; soltanto per questo.




Si certo, avevo intuito. Ma è anche improprio. In realtà, il marxismo è lo studio dei testi di Marx quindi non è politico.  
Pardon, deviazione professionale.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Settembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Ah Togliatti che ha lasciato morire migliaia di italiani andati in Russia convinti di trovare l'Eldorado, purchè non tornassero a raccontare cosa succedeva e come stavano davvero, sarebbe un personaggio complesso?
> E ci ha lasciato in eredità la sua amante la signora Jotti che si scaccolava in Parlamento?
> E il PCI che prendeva i finanziamenti dall' Urrs alla faccia della nostro impegno con la Nato questo non era tradimento?
> E Berlinguer che nelle tribune Politiche diceva che i Gulag come descritti da Aleksandr Solženicyn non esistevano? Stessa cosa per le foibe? E che i libri di storia se ne guardavano bene dal parlarne?
> ...



Il tuo problema è che confondi la sinistra con il comunismo. In Italia non esiste più da un pezzo. 
Che il PCI abbia avuto incongruenze storiche con l'URSS è innegabile, dimentichi però di sottolineare come determinate affermazioni e determinate scelte fossero state fatte prima di sapere cosa accadesse in URSS e nei kulag, di cui si seppe l'esistenza dopo la caduta del muro di Berlino. 
Ciò non toglie che il PC in Italia non ha introdotto leggi razziali, non ha aiutato nessun altro paese alleato nell'esportazioni di ebrei in campo di concentramento e non ha ucciso i propri oppositori politici.  
Come qualsiasi altro partito in Italia e nel mondo ha commesso errori, anche piuttosto discutibili, si è allontanato dal proprio elettorato e riuscito tuttavia a fare anche qualcosa di positivo, nel campo dei diritti dei lavoratori.


----------



## cubase55 (13 Settembre 2017)

Il PCI in Italia non ha introdotto legge razziali ma taceva su quanto stava accadendo in URSS e questo lo si sapeva molto prima che cadesse il muro di Berlino. Taceva su cosa stava combinando il Maresciallo Tito che faceva sparire li italiani gettandoli nelle foibe.
Ti rammento che fino a qualche anno fa il nostro beneamato Presidente dell Repubblica era un tal Napolitano che a suo tempo . nel 1956 diceva che l'URSS in Ungheria portava la pace e osannava l'ingresso dei carri armati sovietici.
Beh, per gli oppositori politici ci hanno pensato a suo tempo i partigiani rendendosi responsabili di delitti , certo non tanti quali quelli perpetrati dai repubblichini, ma non per questo meno gravi.
Non confondo sinistra e comunismo ma dico che la nostra sinistra è figlia di quel comunismo. Rilavata se vuoi ma sempre con la stessa brama di occupare televisione, scuola e pronta ad insegnarci che se non ti riempi di immigrati non sei di sinistra.


----------



## JohnDoe (13 Settembre 2017)

ragazzi io non parlo del Italia che non conosco cosi bene la situazione pero qualle sarebe la grande differenza fra il socialismo e il nazismo?ricordo che Hitler era socialista eh...parliamo dei fatti non di teorie.cosa ha fatto Stalin diverso da Hitler?cosa e succeso nei paesi comunisti diverso da cosa e succeso in Germania?per me sono la stessa cosa,e anche se qualcono vuol dire che sono cose diverse rimangono entrambe pericolose e sono d`accordo con chi dice che si deve fare la legge per entrambi sia il communismo che il fascismo e anche per il marxismo che e praticamente la bibllia dei communisti.


----------



## mabadi (13 Settembre 2017)

non puoi punire un movimento fascismo, comunismo ecc. ma i concetti che contesti (razzismo, totalitarismo.... non ho idea bene di cosa).
Il fascismo ha tanti elementi e non è detto che una statua del Duce debba necessariamente essere ricondotta ad un elemento negativo di quel movimento.
Esempio "amore per la patria" "rigore nel rispetto delle leggi" " 
Ecco alcune leggi introdotte dal fascismo e prima inesistenti:
Assicurazione invalidità e vecchiaia, R.D. 30 dicembre 1923, n. 3184 
Assicurazione contro la disoccupazione, R.D. 30 dicembre 1926 n. 3158 
Assistenza ospedaliera ai poveri R.D. 30 dicembre 1923 n. 2841
Tutela del lavoratore di donne e fanciulli R.D 26 aprile 1923 n. 653 
e non metto tutta la lista che è quanto la somma di quelli della I, II e III repubblica.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Settembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Il PCI in Italia non ha introdotto legge razziali ma taceva su quanto stava accadendo in URSS e questo lo si sapeva molto prima che cadesse il muro di Berlino. Taceva su cosa stava combinando il Maresciallo Tito che faceva sparire li italiani gettandoli nelle foibe.
> Ti rammento che fino a qualche anno fa il nostro beneamato Presidente dell Repubblica era un tal Napolitano che a suo tempo . nel 1956 diceva che l'URSS in Ungheria portava la pace e osannava l'ingresso dei carri armati sovietici.
> Beh, per gli oppositori politici ci hanno pensato a suo tempo i partigiani rendendosi responsabili di delitti , certo non tanti quali quelli perpetrati dai repubblichini, ma non per questo meno gravi.
> Non confondo sinistra e comunismo ma dico che la nostra sinistra è figlia di quel comunismo. Rilavata se vuoi ma sempre con la stessa brama di occupare televisione, scuola e pronta ad insegnarci che se non ti riempi di immigrati non sei di sinistra.



Che si sapesse è una tua pura semplice supposizione.
Con fatti storici contrastanti a dimostrarlo  
Tipo gli innumerevoli dibattiti e la crisi inevitabile del pensiero comunista in tutta Europa? Due fra tutti Camus e Sartre, amiconi, che su questo tema si scannarono come dei cani. 
Esistono fonti di documenti ufficiali che attestano quando si venne a conoscenza dei fatti.
E ripeto, io sono per la apologia del fascismo, quanto dello stalinismo, quanto del leninismo e ci metto anche Tito in Jugoslvia, non del marxismo o dottrina marxista che non incita all'odio. A giudicare da quel che leggo in pochi qui hanno letto una pagina di Marx.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Settembre 2017)

mabadi ha scritto:


> non puoi punire un movimento fascismo, comunismo ecc. ma i concetti che contesti (razzismo, totalitarismo.... non ho idea bene di cosa).
> Il fascismo ha tanti elementi e non è detto che una statua del Duce debba necessariamente essere ricondotta ad un elemento negativo di quel movimento.
> Esempio "amore per la patria" "rigore nel rispetto delle leggi" "
> Ecco alcune leggi introdotte dal fascismo e prima inesistenti:
> ...




Informati meglio. Ad esempio ad occhio la prima riforma del '23 risale al 1919, non è merito del fascismo. E se anche lo fosse non vedo come possa cancellare i crimini contro l'umanità che ha perpretato. 
Adesso chiudo il discorso. Se bisogna informarsi così unilateralmente riportando informazioni false, non ne vale la pena. Buona serata.


----------



## cubase55 (13 Settembre 2017)

Io non suppongo semplicemente. Arcipelago Gulag è stato scritto a fine anni 60 ed il muro di Berlino è caduto negli anni 90. E l'invasione della Cecoslovacchia da parte dell'Urss è avvenuta nel 1968 sotto gli occhi del mondo.. Quindi di come il Comunismo fosse interpretato lo si vedeva. Io non ho mail letto Marx e non ne sento il bisogno , ma so che le sue teorie applicate, in modo distorto, hanno portato popoli alla fame, dove lo stato gestiva la vita di tutti. ( Cuba per esempio) Ho un amico che per lavoro è stato in Russia per alcuni anni quando c'era Breznev. I suoi racconti agghiaccianti mi hanno fatto capire che il Comunismo teorizzato dai nostri intellettuali ( quelli di Lotta continua dei Mughini, Sofri ecc) era quello all' acqua di rose tanto per sfigarsi e definirsi di sinistra (alla Nanni Moretti). Ed allora si dovrebbero vietare oltre che tutti i simboli del fascismo anche la falce e martello. Hanno falciato e mertellato che va bene. 
Marx ha scritto... ma altri hanno eseguito.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Informati meglio. Ad esempio ad occhio la prima riforma del '23 risale al 1919, non è merito del fascismo. E se anche lo fosse non vedo come possa cancellare i crimini contro l'umanità che ha perpretato.
> Adesso chiudo il discorso. Se bisogna informarsi così unilateralmente riportando informazioni false, non ne vale la pena. Buona serata.



Ma la lotta alla mafia rientra tra i crimini contro l'umanità?

Scherzi a parte, parlando di fascismo, quindi tralasciando il nazismo, quali sono i crimini contro l'umanità perpetrati?


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Settembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Il PCI in Italia non ha introdotto legge razziali ma taceva su quanto stava accadendo in URSS e questo lo si sapeva molto prima che cadesse il muro di Berlino. Taceva su cosa stava combinando il Maresciallo Tito che faceva sparire li italiani gettandoli nelle foibe.
> Ti rammento che fino a qualche anno fa il nostro beneamato Presidente dell Repubblica era un tal Napolitano che a suo tempo . nel 1956 diceva che l'URSS in Ungheria portava la pace e osannava l'ingresso dei carri armati sovietici.
> Beh, per gli oppositori politici ci hanno pensato a suo tempo i partigiani rendendosi responsabili di delitti , certo non tanti quali quelli perpetrati dai repubblichini, ma non per questo meno gravi.
> Non confondo sinistra e comunismo ma dico che la nostra sinistra è figlia di quel comunismo. Rilavata se vuoi ma sempre con la stessa brama di occupare televisione, scuola e pronta ad insegnarci che se non ti riempi di immigrati non sei di sinistra.



Sapevano, conoscevano tutto nei minimi dettagli, ma purtroppo la storia la scrivono i vincitori e non sono ancora maturi i tempi per ridiscutere l'immagine di Togliatti.
La cosa tragica è che nelle Università italiane quando si tratta il dopoguerra raccontano ancora "un'altra storia".


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2017)

Domanda, ma chi si occupa di storia contemporanea e storia militare? Deve buttare tutto? LOL


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (13 Settembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Ah Togliatti che ha lasciato morire migliaia di italiani andati in Russia convinti di trovare l'Eldorado, purchè non tornassero a raccontare cosa succedeva e come stavano davvero, sarebbe un personaggio complesso?
> E ci ha lasciato in eredità la sua amante la signora Jotti che si scaccolava in Parlamento?
> E il PCI che prendeva i finanziamenti dall' Urrs alla faccia della nostro impegno con la Nato questo non era tradimento?
> E Berlinguer che nelle tribune Politiche diceva che i Gulag come descritti da Aleksandr Solženicyn non esistevano? Stessa cosa per le foibe? E che i libri di storia se ne guardavano bene dal parlarne?
> ...


Lascia stare...non ti avventurare in cose che non conosci


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Settembre 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma la lotta alla mafia rientra tra i crimini contro l'umanità?
> 
> Scherzi a parte, parlando di fascismo, quindi tralasciando il nazismo, quali sono i crimini contro l'umanità perpetrati?




Leggi razziali? 
Deportazione degli ebrei, insieme all'amichetto? Uccisione di ogni avversario politico?
Continuo? 
Non tralascio il nazismo. Fascismo e nazismo erano profondamente intrecciati, hanno combattuto fianco a fianco. Al momento della cattura Mussolini forse non indossava un uniforme tedesca?  



[MENTION=3197]cubase55[/MENTION] hai ragione dimenticavo di queste opere. Non ho detto infatti che il PCI fosse esente da colpe, il punto è che qui si confonde la dottrina con gli uomini che l'hanno strumentalizzata o semplicemente hanno commesso errori.
Il fascismo non presenta testi, una dottrina, bensì si fonda sull'odio del diverso, anche il concetto di "amore per la patria". Di per sé non c'è nulla di male, anzi, nell'amore la propria patria, ma se questo amore malato porta al tentativo di subordinazione di chi non vi fa parte, secondo un concetto fra l'altro arbitrario (vedi ebrei italiani), allora bisogna intendere un modo diverso di amore della propria patria, o no?


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Leggi razziali?
> Deportazione degli ebrei, insieme all'amichetto? Uccisione di ogni avversario politico?
> Continuo?
> Non tralascio il nazismo. Fascismo e nazismo erano profondamente intrecciati, hanno combattuto fianco a fianco. Al momento della cattura Mussolini forse non indossava un uniforme tedesca?
> ...



Continua...


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Settembre 2017)

Essere parte di un genocidio non ti basta per caso? 
Abolita qualsiasi libertà di espressione.
Qualsiasi parvenza democratica con l'eliminazione di ogni altro partito e/o associazione.

Però i treni arrivavano in orario 

Discorso chiuso. Mica posso star a discutere con chi nega l'evidenza è si vanta di una laurea in storia fra l'altro.


----------



## vota DC (13 Settembre 2017)

Mah il testo è fatto da parlamentari dementi. Qualsiasi bene contenente immagini di simboli o persone fasciste o slogan fascisti è illegale.
In pratica casapound che ha la tartaruga come simbolo è legale, qualsiasi libro di storia no.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Essere parte di un genocidio non ti basta per caso?
> Abolita qualsiasi libertà di espressione.
> Qualsiasi parvenza democratica con l'eliminazione di ogni altro partito e/o associazione.
> 
> ...



Dico ma, concludere un discorso a cosa serve, a niente.

Comunque, provo a dire la mia.

Leggi razziali, giusto sono un crimine.

Uccisione di avversari politici, giusto sono un crimine.

Genocidio degli ebrei, giusto sono un crimine.


Ok, ora partendo da questi fatti, che sono evidenti "errori" (metto tra virgolette perché errori è sicuramente riduttivo, ma funzionale al discorso). 
Quello che mi chiedo però è se lo stesso metro di giudizio venga utilizzato anche per altri contesti storici. Le leggi che impedivano alle persone di colore negli Stati Uniti di utilizzare gli stessi servizi igienici delle persone bianche era tanto dissimili dalle leggi razziali di stampo italiano? No, sono ugualmente criminali.
L'uccisione di un essere umano è sempre un crimine, ciò è accaduto solo ed esclusivamente durante l'epoca fascista? Tanto per fare un esempio nostrano, gli omicidi perpetrati dalle brigate rosse non sono crimini finalizzati alla uccisione di avversari politici?
Il genocidio degli ebrei è senza dubbio una delle pagine più nere della storia mondiale, ma è forse l'unico genocidio mai avvenuto? Purtroppo no, tornando agli Stati Uniti d'America, lo sterminio degli indigeni americani è di proporzioni incredibili; Lo sterminio della popolazione di colore nel Congo Belga da parte dei colonizzatori Belgi è forse inferiore? No. E purtroppo la lista è lunga, tra pulizie etniche e stermini vari.

In quanti sono a conoscenza del fatto che nel 1939 l'URSS ha invaso anch'essa la Polonia? In quanti sanno che la maggioranza degli ufficiali dell'esercito polacco prigionieri dei sovietici sono stati barbaramente uccisi e gettati in fosse comuni?


Se dobbiamo rendere illegale celebrare (Ovviamente nel senso negativo) questi nefasti eventi, sono d'accordo non al 100% ma al 110%, ma perché rendere illegale un'ideologia? Può un'idea essere negata? Perché mi dovrebbe essere impedito di pensare che alcune idee del movimento fascista possano essere buone? 

Tralasciando ciò, serve davvero rendere illegale il saluto romano o altri elementi che richiamano al fascismo? 
Mi sembra un provvedimento fine a se stesso, chi sostiene il regime fascista continuerà a farlo, chi non lo sostiene continuerà ovviamente a non sostenerlo.
E' una legge di facciata, una legge che oserei dire "elettorale", perché ai fini pratici non serve a nulla se non a risvegliare anzi, correnti lontane e ormai sepolte nei libri di storia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2017)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Mah il testo è fatto da parlamentari dementi. Qualsiasi bene contenente immagini di simboli o persone fasciste o slogan fascisti è illegale.
> In pratica casapound che ha la tartaruga come simbolo è legale, qualsiasi libro di storia no.



Ma non solo, gli oggetti storici legati a quel periodo? Devono essere distrutti? Non riesco a capire.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Settembre 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dico ma, concludere un discorso a cosa serve, a niente.
> 
> Comunque, provo a dire la mia.
> 
> ...




Se la tua ideologia si riduce alla soppressione del diverso sì, è giusto venga vietata. Quali sarebbero le idee buone del fascismo, per curiosità? 
Sul fatto che sia legge di facciata concordo al 100%. Per me infatti bisognerebbe sciogliere i partiti che si rifanno al movimento fascista, per avere qualcosa di efficace.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Se la tua ideologia si riduce alla soppressione del diverso sì, è giusto venga vietata. Quali sarebbero le idee buone del fascismo, per curiosità?
> Sul fatto che sia legge di facciata concordo al 100%. Per me infatti bisognerebbe sciogliere i partiti che si rifanno al movimento fascista, per avere qualcosa di efficace.



La soppressione del diverso è contrario a ogni mio principio morale.

Dal mio punto di vista, il nazionalismo, l'amore per la propria terra, la socializzazione delle aziende ed il corporativismo sono idee buone. Ci sta che non siano condivisibili da tutti, ma sono idee, non vedo in queste da me esposte nessun reato criminoso.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Settembre 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La soppressione del diverso è contrario a ogni mio principio morale.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, il nazionalismo, l'amore per la propria terra, la socializzazione delle aziende ed il corporativismo sono idee buone. Ci sta che non siano condivisibili da tutti, ma sono idee, non vedo in queste da me esposte nessun reato criminoso.



La socializzazione delle aziende? Ahahaha 
Quindi in pratica le cose buone del fascismo sono di stampo comunista. Stupendo! 
La nazionalizzazione o socializzazione delle imprese, ovvero l'idea per cui i mezzi di produzioni non devono essere in mano a pochi (capitalisti) al fine di avere una giusta distribuzione della ricchezza (per farla molto breve), possiamo dire che non è proprio di Mussolini ma di Marx, già ventenne fra l'altro (1844-45). Che sia riuscita o meno, beh ecco ho anche i miei dubbi. Di comune nella società alla fine, ci fu l'oro, se ben ricordi  
Il nazionalismo? Nulla contro l'amore della patria ho spiegato su come poi di fatto questo amore per la patria si traduceva in odio per ciò che non era considerato (arbitrariamente) parte della patria, ergo diverso da sé.
Se queste sono le cose buone, ok. Preferisco l'originale. 
Nulla di innovativo, insomma. Non a caso Mussolini nasce socialista per poi virare a destra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Si certo, avevo intuito. Ma è anche improprio. In realtà, il marxismo è lo studio dei testi di Marx quindi non è politico.
> Pardon, deviazione professionale.


Perfettamente d'accordo con te; mi son lasciato andare all'uso comune.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> La socializzazione delle aziende? Ahahaha
> Quindi in pratica le cose buone del fascismo sono di stampo comunista. Stupendo!
> La nazionalizzazione o socializzazione delle imprese, ovvero l'idea per cui i mezzi di produzioni non devono essere in mano a pochi (capitalisti) al fine di avere una giusta distribuzione della ricchezza (per farla molto breve), possiamo dire che non è proprio di Mussolini ma di Marx, già ventenne fra l'altro (1844-45). Che sia riuscita o meno, beh ecco ho anche i miei dubbi. Di comune nella società alla fine, ci fu l'oro, se ben ricordi
> Il nazionalismo? Nulla contro l'amore della patria ho spiegato su come poi di fatto questo amore per la patria si traduceva in odio per ciò che non era considerato (arbitrariamente) parte della patria, ergo diverso da sé.
> ...



Il fascismo ed il socialismo sono due facce della stessa medaglia.
Non ho mai affermato che la socializzazione delle imprese sia un idea partorita dalla mente di Mussolini, ma fu parte delle riforme che avrebbe voluto attuare.

Non ho capito perché stai rapportando le idee che ho sostenuto con la storia del fascismo, in quanto è evidente che buona parte di esse siano state utilizzate male. Il mio intento era far capire che l'ideologia, possedeva e possiede delle sfaccettature positive non necessariamente collegate ad intenti criminosi.

Mussolini nasce socialista per poi virare a destra, mmm, si diciamo di si, ma io sostengo come ho già detto prima che fascismo e socialismo siano correnti molto simili.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Settembre 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il fascismo ed il socialismo sono due facce della stessa medaglia.
> Non ho mai affermato che la socializzazione delle imprese sia un idea partorita dalla mente di Mussolini, ma fu parte delle riforme che avrebbe voluto attuare.
> 
> Non ho capito perché stai rapportando le idee che ho sostenuto con la storia del fascismo, in quanto è evidente che buona parte di esse siano state utilizzate male. Il mio intento era far capire che l'ideologia, possedeva e possiede delle sfaccettature positive non necessariamente collegate ad intenti criminosi.
> ...




Io ti ho semplicemente chiesto quali siano quelle idee valide proposte dal fascismo, nella sola teoria.
Non nell'applicazione pratica che è inevitabilmente fallace e abbiamo scoperto che sono idee di stampo comunista.
Tu sostieni siano facce della stessa medaglia, io sostengo che il fascismo altro non è che una risposta storica contingente a quella determinata situazione che necessitava di sicurezza, anche economica, ma che di fatto è priva di contenuti rilevanti, se non scopiazzandoli, che non giustificano la sua esistenza e né tanto meno il suo ritorno. Per concludere, che ciò che di più rilevante c'è nel fascismo da un punto di vista teorici, altro non è che la cultura dell'odio.
A differenza, invece che del comunismo, che in linea esclusivamente teorica è di ben altro spessore, che nella sua applicazione pratica abbia fallito è evdente a mio avviso. Ma ha uno statuto teorico, cosa che il fascismo per quanto finora detto non ha. IMHO


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Io ti ho semplicemente chiesto quali siano quelle idee valide proposte dal fascismo, nella sola teoria.
> Non nell'applicazione pratica che è inevitabilmente fallace e abbiamo scoperto che sono idee di stampo comunista.
> Tu sostieni siano facce della stessa medaglia, io sostengo che il fascismo altro non è che una risposta storica contingente a quella determinata situazione che necessitava di sicurezza, anche economica, ma che di fatto è priva di contenuti rilevanti, se non scopiazzandoli, che non giustificano la sua esistenza e né tanto meno il suo ritorno. Per concludere, che ciò che di più rilevante c'è nel fascismo da un punto di vista teorici, altro non è che la cultura dell'odio.
> A differenza, invece che del comunismo, che in linea esclusivamente teorica è di ben altro spessore, che nella sua applicazione pratica abbia fallito è evdente a mio avviso. Ma ha uno statuto teorico, cosa che il fascismo per quanto finora detto non ha. IMHO




Rispetto la tua opinione, pur non condividendola del tutto. 
Il punto è proprio questo, criminalizzare chiunque abbia idee similari o che ricordano il fascismo lo trovo profondamente sbagliato, anche perché come purtroppo è già capitato, si rischia di iniziare una caccia alle streghe partendo da chiunque sia minimamente nazionalista.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2017)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=3599]Ilruggitodellapantera[/MENTION]

No messaggi due a due. Come ripetiamo sempre, questo è un forum non messenger. Continuate in Privato se volete.


----------



## cubase55 (14 Settembre 2017)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Lascia stare...non ti avventurare in cose che non conosci



Non ti avventurare tu nel contestare cose che non sai o forse non vuoi sapere.Sei tu che non conosci la storia - I fatti che ti ho elencato sono tutti veri....O da buon intellettuale di sinistra tacci gli altri di ignoranza perchè la verità è solo la vostra ? Visto che sai tutto dimostrami quali dei fatti che ho elencato non siano veri...O sei tanto giovane che ti fai raccontare la Storia in qualche circolo Comunista e leggi solo la Repubblica e il Manifesto oppure molto anziano da avere una labile memoria... La storia quella che forse hai studiato in qualche facoltà umanistica ( fucina delle più alte menti italiane, naturalmente di sinistra) va riscritta. Se neghi anche questo allora non c’è discussione... Di fronte a tale oscurantismo...


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (14 Settembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Non ti avventurare tu nel contestare cose che non sai o forse non vuoi sapere.Sei tu che non conosci la storia - I fatti che ti ho elencato sono tutti veri....O da buon intellettuale di sinistra tacci gli altri di ignoranza perchè la verità è solo la vostra ? Visto che sai tutto dimostrami quali dei fatti che ho elencato non siano veri...O sei tanto giovane che ti fai raccontare la Storia in qualche circolo Comunista e leggi solo la Repubblica e il Manifesto oppure molto anziano da avere una labile memoria... La storia quella che forse hai studiato in qualche facoltà umanistica ( fucina delle più alte menti italiane, naturalmente di sinistra) va riscritta. Se neghi anche questo allora non c’è discussione... Di fronte a tale oscurantismo...



Me lo merito. Non avrei dovuto risponderti. Non è questo il posto per fare queste discussioni. Non sono i "fatti" che citi che potranno far riscrivere la storia italiana, temo. Ma, appunto, non potrò mai convincerti qui. Solo un tentativo lo faccio, sulla Jotti: prova a conoscerla meglio (potrai non essere d'accordo sui contenuti ma non era una banale "amante" raccomandata) i suoi discorsi parlamentari si trovano facilmente (comunque era già in Parlamento prima della relazione con Togliatti, ed è diventata presidente della Camera mi pare una quindicina di anni dopo la sua morte). 
Sulla mia età, deducila dal mio avatar (posso fare lo stesso con il tuo?).


----------



## vota DC (14 Settembre 2017)

La Iotti è quasi indifendibile. Togliatti aveva una moglie in gamba che era qualcuno prima di conoscerlo e ha inventato alcune cose e pure brevettato la mimosa per la festa della donna. La Iotti era lì solo perché amante di. Ha scaldato la poltrona senza fare troppi danni, ma va anche detto che è stata una mestierante decente come la Pivetti. Sapeva di essere là perché raccomandata e quindi era umile e non abusava del potere come fatto recentemente dalla Boldrini che ha persino usato la ghigliottina.

Tornando in topic, a parte chi vende gadget fascisti, questa legge colpirà soprattutto gli ambienti accademici, i partiti neofascisti non vedo in che modo verranno colpiti, anzi sono in regola secondo questi standard.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Settembre 2017)

Nei paesi dell'est c'è l'apologia di comunismo


----------



## cubase55 (14 Settembre 2017)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Me lo merito. Non avrei dovuto risponderti. Non è questo il posto per fare queste discussioni. Non sono i "fatti" che citi che potranno far riscrivere la storia italiana, temo. Ma, appunto, non potrò mai convincerti qui. Solo un tentativo lo faccio, sulla Jotti: prova a conoscerla meglio (potrai non essere d'accordo sui contenuti ma non era una banale "amante" raccomandata) i suoi discorsi parlamentari si trovano facilmente (comunque era già in Parlamento prima della relazione con Togliatti, ed è diventata presidente della Camera mi pare una quindicina di anni dopo la sua morte).
> Sulla mia età, deducila dal mio avatar (posso fare lo stesso con il tuo?).


Certo... puoi dedurre la mia età (quindi ho visto giocare Hamrin con Rivera Sormani e Prati ) ed per questo che ti parlo di fatti veri. Le tribune Politiche condotte da Jader Jacobelli dove Pajetta e Napolitano contestavano quanto si diceva sulla Russia ( c'era contro Almirante) e sulle Foibe le ricordo bene. La Jotti inizia la relazione con Togliatti nello stesso anno in cui viene eletta all'Assemblea Costituente e cioè nel 1946.I fatti che cito ( soprattutto gli Italiani lasciati morire in Russia , le foibe di Tito e le nefandezze perpetrate da alcune brigate partigiane ) debbono necessariamente riscrivere la storia. Altrimenti siamo di fronte allo stesso negazionismo di chi nega i lager tedeschi. Io penso che il Fascismo sia stata una forma di dittatura chiaramente dichiarata e crudelmente applicata. Il comunismo una forma di dittatura non dichiarata, e crudelmente applicata. La sostanza, alla fine, è la stessa. Però via Stalingrado a Bologna è la testimonianza che c'è ancora purtroppo chi valuta positiva quell'esperienza...


----------



## Stex (14 Settembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho letto che questa porcata firmata da Fiano del PD prevede che se hai oggetti fascisti in casa puoi essere incarcerato per 2 anni. Ma stiamo scherzando? Allora in certe città come Arezzo devono essere arrestati quasi tutti? Non vedo l'ora che vadano a casa questi. Speriamo bene per le politiche dell'anno prossimo.



pensa a dicanio...


----------



## vota DC (15 Settembre 2017)

Comunque Sgarbi oggi ha tirato fuori Togliatti e Iotti dicendo che loro avendo fatto la guerra contro il fascismo non hanno sentito il bisogno delle fianate


----------

